# No sound from VCR audio output



## Boothbay

Here goes. I am at my wits end..I have a vhs vcr hooked up to my TV lcd set via rca cables. When i go to the vcr input on my TV set, I am able to see video, but no sound. I tried newer rca cables, and also another input on the TV set, still no sound, just picture. I can record the video, timer and all of that. The only thing that I can think of and checked was my vcr setup. BTW, this is not stereo sound...just the red, white and yellow rca cables. I would suspect a vcr's video would be more likely to go before any audio output.


----------



## DoubleHelix

Do you have the red and white audio composite connections plugged into the same input as the yellow composite input? There may be multiple composite inputs on the TV, and if you have the audio and video connections plugged into different inputs, it's not going to work.


----------



## Boothbay

Yes...


----------



## DoubleHelix

Then either the input on the TV is bad or the VCR failed.


----------



## Deke40

Have you tried the VCR on a different TV?

By the way I am glad to see another VCR holdout as I have 5 VCRs hooked up to three different TVs and everybody
gives me the heck for not upgrading to DVR.


----------



## Boothbay

Well, I was trying to hook up my vhs vcr to my smaller LED TV, and got as far as being able to playback a tape, sound and all, but I cannot see the channel that i want to record. I checked on line in one of the other forums where it tries to explain how to hook up an old vcr to a new TV, and it said to connect the rca cables, TV to VCR both ways...TV has only inputs as far as I knew, but it said to be able to record, take the TV output to the vcr input...DuH??? Since when a new TV has inputs and outputs? I know they have them on TV Monitors..but not a regular TV. My vcr does have rca outputs, but the TV's inputs are going to the vcr's outputs.. where could i find an input from my VCR's output? My hookup is thus: OTA to TV aux, TV rca inputs to VCR rca outputs. I shouldn't need, I think, a conversion box, cause the new TV has the astc in it...right?


----------



## DoubleHelix

If you want to record programs, you need to connect the VCR to your broadcast signal source. If that's analog cable, then connect coax to the appropriate input. 

How are you getting your television broadcasts? Cable? Digital or analog? With a cable box or without? Over the air? Satellite?


----------



## Boothbay

In my last post i did mention "OTA"..no cable, just the antenna. I thought with my LEd TV having ATSC, a converter box would not be necessary..it worked just fine on my larger LCD TV, though that had cable. I guess you mean "RF'' inputs/outputs. Yes I did try the OTA going to the TV aux, and I did do autoscan on my VCR. But don't I need an input for the RF vcr ouput? The TV has only one AUX and 1 component inputs and 1 composite inputs. Obviously, my old vcr only has rca composites.


----------



## DoubleHelix

I missed the part of your post that said you're using OTA broadcasts. If you want to record broadcasts on the VCR, then you have to connect the antenna to the VCR, but I'm not sure that will work. You have to use the tuner on the VCR, and I don't know what that supports. You can't record broadcasts with audio/video connections to the TV. The TV is just functioning as a monitor for the VCR.


----------



## Boothbay

I tried that too...but don't forget its an analog vcr, so how does it get the channels? I did autoscan that way, so being its not getting from the TV which is digital, naturally the antenna has no more analog channels...what puzzles me, with the same setup to my larger LCD TV and cable box, I was able to do both.


----------



## DoubleHelix

That's exactly the problem. The VCR doesn't have a digital tuner. You need a conversion box.


----------



## Boothbay

You must have misunderstood my statement about the "box'..by that I meant the cable box, not the converter box. I did not need the c. b for my previous hookup with my larger LCD TV set, so why would I need it now? Its too confusing. Ironically, i googled for a hookup to a new TV and an older vcr. I got a response, to also hook up my vcr rca inputs to my TV's outputs. Now who ever heard of a TV having outputs other than monitors? Go figure.


----------



## DoubleHelix

I didn't misunderstand your statement. This is not confusing. RCA plugs simply pass audio and video connections. That's it. You cannot get any kind of broadcast content (cable, satellite, OTA) with just these plugs alone.

The VCR has a built-in analog tuner. If you now have digital cable or digital OTA signals, you need a digital tuner connected to the VCR. That's either a converter box for OTA broadcasts or a cable box for cable broadcasts.


----------



## Boothbay

DoubleHelix said:


> I didn't misunderstand your statement. This is not confusing. RCA plugs simply pass audio and video connections. That's it. You cannot get any kind of broadcast content (cable, satellite, OTA) with just these plugs alone.
> 
> The VCR has a built-in analog tuner. If you now have digital cable or digital OTA signals, you need a digital tuner connected to the VCR. That's either a converter box for OTA broadcasts or a cable box for cable broadcasts.


 So correct me if i am wrong in reading you...the fact that my TV has ATSC has no bearing on making the right connections? That the reason I got it to work on my other larger setup, was because i had a cable box? In other words if I did not have cable, I wouldn't have been able to set up my vcr previously with my larger TV set?


----------



## DoubleHelix

You're throwing a lot of devices, connections, and broadcasts sources into these posts. You said you get shows OTA, but now you say you have a cable box. And then there are multiple TVs and VCRs in the mix?

The VCR doesn't have a digital tuner. You cannot get the TV's digital signal from the TV to the VCR. You have to connect some kind of digital tuner to the VCR whether that's a converter box for OTA signals (not sure if that will work or not) or a cable box.


----------

